# Red Cherry Shrimp swimming erratically



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a 2.5g planted nano RCS tank (journal is here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/101340-2-5g-nano-rcs-tank.html )

It has been set up since August of 2009, with many rescapes during the time.

I noticed a male RCS swimming erratically today (i.e. swimming upside down, etc). When it landed on a surface (say a blade of Dwarf Hairgrass or on the driftwood), its legs would keep moving. 

Needless to say, I did a 50% water change (with Prime, of course), thinking it may have been some toxin, but the other RCS seem fine.. Anyone know what might be the problem? 

Water conditions: 
Temperature 76F
NH3: 0
NO2: 0
NO3 and PO4, I assume are similar to EI maximum levels (don't have the test kits here with me)
CO2 is < 30 ppm (according to drop checker with 4 dkH reference solution)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are some images of it:



As you can see, when it is resting, it appears upside down as well; is this signs of its impending death? 

Also, while sucking up excess uneaten food (using a turkey baster), I was able to isolate the RCS in question as well (normally, healthy RCS avoid the turkey baster and would never get sucked up, but...)

Here is another picture of it in isolation



Finally, a movie of it. You can see that it appears lifeless at first, but a few taps of the container make it swim around frantically again. It then just stops and sinks lifelessly to the bottom before I tap the container again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqveVpNn988


Edit: It looks like a lot of food in the container, but it's just some pellets that have turned to mush


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

any copper get near the tank recently?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Noahma said:


> any copper get near the tank recently?


None, as far as I know. All my tools are stainless steel, and all my other shrimp are fine, leading me to conclude it shouldn't be copper poisoning.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

normally i have seen that behavior when there is to much co2....but if he was the only one affected then its probably not that.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

oblongshrimp said:


> normally i have seen that behavior when there is to much co2....but if he was the only one affected then its probably not that.


I suspected that as well, but my drop checker was barely green (currently running it at 1 bubble every 3 seconds, diffused with a glass diffuser with ceramic disc).

Unfortunately, the shrimp died over the course of the night. Oh well.


----------



## LiquidSmoke NYC (Feb 7, 2010)

Interesting, Mine did the same thing last night. 
Got it from Fishtown USA on Saturday. 
Caught a case of the Possum shrimp.
Forgot to check it this morning cuz in my mind he was a goner when he started breakdancing.
Will check later when I get home. 
IMO this only happens when drive to NJ and you just buy two. 
One will always commit suicide/ hari kari itself.
Shrimp just went on strike.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

had one of my crs do this i think it just means their fading away


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

It happens from time to time, they are not very long lived animals... a few years at most. Do you know how old they were? Where did you get them?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am unsure of how old they were, I got them from another local hobbyist. 

I suppose they must be a year or so, since that is the most common lifespan I have found.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

This indicates a shrimp life is about to end due to stress, age, etc. Also, it would be best to euthanize the shrimp so he does not need to suffer and at the end pollute the water for the rest of the inhabitants. I'm sorry for your loss.

Justin


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep. The shrimp was removed so that it would not pollute the water. 

Luckily for me, one of the berried female's eggs are starting to turn clear, and I can see the eyes of the baby shrimp.


----------

